# What Are You Reading?



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I recently completed 6 of Pam Jenoff's Books, the last one being The Kommandant's Girl and am on to #7. I especially love her books because of the historical background.

I am curious to know what people are reading - (All Over the World), as I am always looking for my next 'good read', in between knitting.

Fisherwoman


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Knitting Paradise. lol


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I just finished all the Grantchester Mysteries by James Runcie. While the PBS television series Grantchester is based on them, these books, all of which are actually collections of short stories develop some different story lines. Sidney Chambers is still the central character and is just as endearing, but while you might find echoes of some of the television plots, these are more cozies.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the best book I have read in years is "I am Pilgrim" by Terry Hayes...............set in now time....no history.


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

The Girl in the Blue Beret - goes back and forth between present day and WWII France - pilot shot down inn France.

Not far into it - quite good.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Just read for one more day (sic) by Mitch Albom. Quick read, food for thought.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> Knitting Paradise. lol


Me too. :sm24:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Would you believe?.........



The Friday night knitting club by Kate Jacobs

it is a light easy read as I started chemo this morning - I need something like this. Normally I read a mix of biographies fiction & historical base fiction.


----------



## ckmc (Jun 24, 2017)

The Oysterville Sewing Circle by Susan Wiggs. Not too far into it yet.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


----------



## octopus (Jun 29, 2019)

Just finished Unsheltered by Barbara Kingsolver.
Now on the library’s waiting list for Testament by Margaret Atwood..... I am number 54 in line for it ????


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham’s The Reckoning.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Oops, dupe post.


----------



## ammie (Mar 11, 2011)

I like all of her books too. I just finished a series by Patricia Harmon about midwives during the Depression and WWII, very good. I read a lot of WWII books, Diney Costeloe, Maureen Lee, Jennifer Robson, Jacqueline Winspear, all great authors. You can't go wrong with Kristin Hannah's Nightingale. Happy reading.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

The oysterville sewing circle by Susan Wiggs, love her books


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham's The Reckoning.


the "Light we Cannot See "was most interesting!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am in book two of the Maya Angelou Collected Autobiography. At first couple of chapters, I was thinking it was going to drag, but she found her voice and I found her spirit and I am now quite caught up in her life.


----------



## I'm-a-WIP (Jun 28, 2019)

EqLady said:


> I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham's The Reckoning.


I loved All the Light We Cannot See.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

A Better Man by Louise Penny


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

Just finished East of Eden by John Steinbeck. Great! Am reading Flight of the Sparrow by Amy Belding Brown. It's a novel of early America. Love historic novels!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

ckmc said:


> The Oysterville Sewing Circle by Susan Wiggs. Not too far into it yet.


I just finished it. Wonderful. Interesting storyline and fabulous ending.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm a Margaret Atwood fan so waiting for her new novel to be released: "The Testaments" a sequel to "The Handmaids Tale". In the meantime, I'm re-reading a collection of stories (by Atwood) called "Stone Mattress". Enjoying it as much (maybe more) than the first go around.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Just started The 45% Hangover , the latest book by Stuart McBride .


----------



## winifredwalsh (Feb 21, 2012)

Shanterim by David Gregory. 900 Pages True story. 
Took me 3 tries before I got hooked. Winn


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I just picked up three books yesterday

Letters From A Nation.. it is 350 years of actual letters in American history.

Envoy To The Terror...Governeur Morris and the French revolution.

From Beirut To Jerusalem..Friedmans analysis of the Palestine uprising in Israel


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

NonzNitZen said:


> Just finished East of Eden by John Steinbeck. Great! Am reading Flight of the Sparrow by Amy Belding Brown. It's a novel of early America. Love historic novels!


I must have read East of Eden twenty times, over the last 60 years, Steinbeck was a genius story teller.


----------



## babyrose (Sep 9, 2016)

KP. I just don't enjoy reading books like I used to. I think part of it was when I lost about $175 of downloaded books from my Sony e-reader when they changed over and I never got the notice to convert for free.
I prefer to knit.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Just started The 45% Hangover , the latest book by Stuart McBride .


a great fan of Stuart...... I must go search for this one!!!!

I see it is not new but from 2015..............must have read it!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

marg 123 said:


> Knitting Paradise. lol


Me too.
I got some Beach mystery book special & always intend to get started on it, when I am out with our puppy on our runner. I think i have begun page #1 repeatedly, because how can you ignore a puppy bringing you a toy to play with them, with those puppy eyes, play with me look.????


----------



## possumlj (Nov 26, 2018)

Books by Penelope Lively and Elinor Lipman.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

The Transcriptionist: A Novel by Amy Rowland’s. Very dark but redeeming. I recommend it for those who like something different.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Another Fabulous Author is - Tahari Jones, I forgot to also mention. Read her new book - An American Marriage plus all her other great books.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

EqLady said:


> I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham's The Reckoning.


I just tried starting All the Light We Cannot See. I had a hard time getting into it. I just finished chemo and am still on oral chemo pills; it has given me awful chemo brain and I have a hard time following things. Maybe I'll give it a try again in a few months as my brain wakes up. I've heard great things about it.


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

NonzNitZen said:


> Just finished East of Eden by John Steinbeck. Great! Am reading Flight of the Sparrow by Amy Belding Brown. It's a novel of early America. Love historic novels!


Now I want to read Flight of the Sparrow !
and I just ordered it lol, I am a woman who must have books !


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I’m a firm believer on the Library System. 
I have two of Isabel Allende: In the mist of Winter and The Japanese Lover
Two of Ginger Bolton cozy mysteries, one by Nicholas Spark, I have read several of his books and always enjoy them. 
And right now I’m on Jealousy Filled Donuts by Ginger Bolton. 
All are borrowed from the Library. Because I’m not allowed to knit for another week and a half, I’m reading constantly.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Binzy said:


> I just tried starting All the Light We Cannot See. I had a hard time getting into it. I just finished chemo and am still on oral chemo pills; it has given me awful chemo brain and I have a hard time following things. Maybe I'll give it a try again in a few months as my brain wakes up. I've heard great things about it.


Do try it again. I, too, had difficulty getting started, but it eventually is so gripping that you can't put it down!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am reading Swimming Lessons the Sequel to Beach House by Mary Alice Monroe. It's about Loggerhead sea turtles, very good .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> Knitting Paradise. lol


That's about all I read anymore. :sm13:


----------



## possumlj (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh, I've gotta have a book! Since I live alone, I need a book to read while I dine, especially if I go out.
My favorite greasy spoon has suddenly closed, and I am most annoyed. God's little way of saying Change Your Habits. Fooey. But I can't eat without a book or a newspaper, Or an old New Yorker magazine.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

EqLady said:


> Do try it again. I, too, had difficulty getting started, but it eventually is so gripping that you can't put it down!


Thanks for the encouragement, I will!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Absolutely loved All the Light We Cannot See.

Currently reading The Handmaid's Tale - scratching my head a bit over this one.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Where the Crawdads sing; a great book


----------



## Bedo (Jun 4, 2018)

I love any Debbie McComber books. Love her. I finish them and you want more of the story


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Small Great Things by Jodi Picoult, wow!


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

marg 123 said:


> Knitting Paradise. lol


Me too, I've got a Jack reacher book that I had for Christmas last year that I haven't picked up yet and I'm reading two local books about legends and ghost stories, especially Molly Lee who lived just a half a mile away from me and was considered an witch


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

I read Where the Crawdads Sing at the beginning of the summer. Loved every page.


----------



## E's glee (Apr 11, 2017)

The Cat's Table by Michael Ondaatje and a book of sorry stories: Marrying Off Mother by Gerald Durrell - both excellent!
Some great suggestions on here - All the Light We Cannot See is definitely on my list of to read and Thomas Friedman - love him!!


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

I love mysteries, police novels, medical mysteries.
Right now reading Connections in Death by J.F Robb. Futuristic police novel. Some romance thrown in


----------



## purdygirl (Mar 20, 2017)

I read a great deal (via audio books so I can STILL KNIT!)...and accidentally stumbled upon BOYS LIFE, by McCammon. Truly one of the best books (stories) I've ever read. Didn't want it to end.

https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/boys-life-robert-r-mccammon/1100181389#/


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

I always read more than a book at a time. I habe 4 going right now. 

House Rules Jodi Picoult

Morality for Beautiful Girls book 3 in a series by Alexander McCall Smith (the no 1 ladies detective agency)

The Coffin Dancer Jeffrey Deaver

And an old book I've had laying around for ages, an anthology The Mammoth Book of Monsters


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I don’t follow any particular author but tend to read sob stories for some unknown reason or Christian books. I know many of you follow Downton Abbey on tv, did you know they have made a film of it, wonder if or when it will reach USA.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

I love historical fiction and crime books. At the moment I am reading Rhinegold by Stephan Grundy. It's a story about a German legend with Siegried the dragon slayer. Brunhilde is also in it as a myriad of other characters. Very interesting reading!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just read John Adams and Mornings on Horseback, about Theodore Roosevelt, both by David McCullough. I made a list of some of the books others have read. They sound interesting.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

A Gentleman in Moscow. Author is Amor Towles.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


same here. very good book.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

I just finished the Library Book, by Susan Olean. I now know everything there is to know about libraries, the library system and library fires, especially the LA library fire.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

My fathers ashes. Read it in one day. Did nothing else that day.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

While recovering from shoulder replacement surgery, I read a lot of Debbie McComber's books.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

The Best Cook in the World by Rick Bragg


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


Really good. I loved that book.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I will be starting Brad Thor's 4th book "Blow Back" my sister got tickets for us to see him in person a couple months ago. I was not familiar with the name but binged read his 1st three books. Usually i don't read those kinds of books but i couldn't put them down. Seeing him in person was great. Good looking man. He also gave everyone his latest book "Back Lash" i like to read books in order so it will be a while before i get to that one. Meantime i've read several mysteries. I read alot.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I recently completed 6 of Pam Jenoff's Books, the last one being The Kommandant's Girl and am on to #7. I especially love her books because of the historical background.
> 
> I am curious to know what people are reading - (All Over the World), as I am always looking for my next 'good read', in between knitting.
> 
> Fisherwoman


Currently reading and enjoying THE WESTERN WIND by Samatha Harvey and set in rural England during Lent, 1491 - part mystery part meditation!! Beautiful writing and strangely gripping.

Join us here for lots of book recommendations and lively discussion.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-607412-15.html


----------



## longbeachdesigns (Oct 12, 2017)

The Dressmaker by Kate Alcott


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> I don't follow any particular author but tend to read sob stories for some unknown reason or Christian books. I know many of you follow Downton Abbey on tv, did you know they have made a film of it, wonder if or when it will reach USA.


Hello Irene,

Currently reading THE WESTERN WIND by Samantha Harvey. Part mystery, part meditation on faith, set during Lent in rural England in 1491! Strangely gripping and beautiful writing.


----------



## D0r15 (Jul 30, 2018)

Barbara PYM. Interesting books..


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Am reading The Witches, big book but interesting, i always have two books on the go. In between i read thrillers, detective stories Spy novels


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Bedo said:


> I love any Debbie McComber books. Love her. I finish them and you want more of the story


Yes she is a favourite of mine especially the Cedar cove series but at the moment I am reading Erica James Swallow tail Summer.


----------



## dornefeb (Mar 1, 2017)

betty boivin said:


> Am reading The Witches, big book but interesting, i always have two books on the go. In between i read thrillers, detective stories Spy novels


Oh, like wips lol


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

The Wife by Alafair Burke - this is not the Glen Close movie.


----------



## candy booth (May 24, 2018)

I just finished the lone girls of paris by that sane author.for our bookclub. It was good. I would like tO read something else by her. Candace


----------



## jude49 (Apr 14, 2013)

The First Conspiracy by Brad Meltzer. It's about the plot to kill George Washington. I just finished numerous books by James Patterson, including the women's murder club books and the Michael Bennett series


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


I have wanted to read this book but there are over 100+ on the waiting list at my library. I wonder if it is available in paperback yet?


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

Radium Girls


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I won't read books with the "f" word sprinkled through, bad enough sitting in a fast food restaurant near a bunch on young people
I also don't need graphic sex or gratuitous violence - Guess I've become an old prude 
But there are some excellent series without either ~

Goes without saying - Elizabeth Peters, Amelia Peabody series 
Anne Pitt - William Monk series & Daniel Pitt series, good mysteries, compelling characters
Right now I am reading the 2nd in the "Susanna Lady Appleton" series by Kathy Lynn Emerson titled "Face Down Upon an Herbal" - mysteries set in 1500's England - fascinating


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I love knitting and I love reading so I listen to audio books while I knit! The best of both worlds! Right now, I am 'reading' THE GHOST AND THE BOGUS BESTSELLER BY Cleo Coyle. I buy them for next to nothing on https://www.chirpbooks.com. I think I paid 99 cents for it. Free service, just pay a piddling amount for each story.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Downton Abbey opens in theatres Sept. 20, 2019. Will it be a repeat of what we have seen? It is 2 hrs 3m long. Very favorable reviews. Just Google it.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

SallyJ said:


> I have wanted to read this book but there are over 100+ on the waiting list at my library. I wonder if it is available in paperback yet?


Here's one on Ebay - they also have others

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Where-the-Crawdads-Sing-by-Delia-Owens-Hardcover-2018/283604962917?epid=242705866&hash=item42082c4e65:g:b0YAAOSwiBBdTOVf


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Someone here recommended Carnegie's Maid. It is good. Just finished Where the Crawdads Sing and highly recommend.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

I love all of the books by James Patterson.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

Elephant Company.https://www.amazon.com/Elephant-Company-Inspiring-Unlikely-Animals/dp/0812981650/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

"Where the Crawdads Sing" by Delia Ownes.


----------



## carolynsue43 (Dec 30, 2012)

The 5th witness by Micheal Connley. I am s mystery buff. But I listen to audiobook while I knit


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> I don't follow any particular author but tend to read sob stories for some unknown reason or Christian books. I know many of you follow Downton Abbey on tv, did you know they have made a film of it, wonder if or when it will reach USA.


The movie is due September 20th! Can't wait!


----------



## MardiSumner (Jun 25, 2019)

Jan Karon' Mitford series; "A Light In The Window" 
Light, thoughtful & Christian. The main character is Father Tim.
Wonderful read, hits all your emotions without being sappy.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts. I am getting a lot of new reading recommendations. 

Fisherwoman


----------



## MsAdele (Oct 1, 2018)

Outstanding thread! I was looking for some thoughts on new reads. BTW I am Pilgrim mentioned below was a great read - am waiting for his next book!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Someone on KP recommended Robyn Carr's The View from Alameda Island, but someone had it out of my local library. I decided to read another of Robyn Carr's books - Any Day Now. The main reason I didn't care for it was that it was written in "today's world". What I mean by that is cell phones and FaceBook were referenced, so the reader was reminded what time period the story is set in. Also, it touched on alcoholism and other dependencies. Just not my "cup of tea". I like to read books where you can't tell what era it is set in. I do have The View from Alameda Island now and only just finished Chapter 1. Not sure I'm going to like this one either since it has to do with infidelities in marriages. Maybe some people like reading about that stuff, but not me. My all time favorite book is The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett.



fisherwoman said:


> I recently completed 6 of Pam Jenoff's Books, the last one being The Kommandant's Girl and am on to #7. I especially love her books because of the historical background.
> 
> I am curious to know what people are reading - (All Over the World), as I am always looking for my next 'good read', in between knitting.
> 
> Fisherwoman


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

The girl who lived twice.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

An American Marriage by Tayari Jones


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ricia said:


> The Wife by Alafair Burke - this is not the Glen Close movie.


I am totally addicted to the writings of her father James Lee Burke.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

My favorite book, Where the Crawdads Sing.


Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I read the newspaper in the morning and then read knitting patterns. Knit, knit, and more knitting.


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

The Chatham School Affair by Thomas H Cook .So many book,so little time.Happy reading.Dianne ????????????


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I recently completed 6 of Pam Jenoff's Books, the last one being The Kommandant's Girl and am on to #7. I especially love her books because of the historical background.
> 
> I am curious to know what people are reading - (All Over the World), as I am always looking for my next 'good read', in between knitting.
> 
> Fisherwoman


JA Jance, David Baldacci, Lee Child, and another half dozen or so authors, any and all of their work that I can get my hands on.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

I am reading Women of Substance for the 3rd time by Barbara Bradford Taylor .❤❤❤❤


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Only reading road signs in Denver CO! Vacationing and sightseeing so not reading at the moment.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

MardiSumner said:


> Jan Karon' Mitford series; "A Light In The Window"
> Light, thoughtful & Christian. The main character is Father Tim.
> Wonderful read, hits all your emotions without being sappy.


I've read the entire series, wonderful, just makes you feel good. I have them to my sister to read. She expressed it best, "after I finish a book, I hug it".


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

The Last Widow, Karin Slaughter's latest.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

I listen to Audible while I knit ???? 
The Debbie Macomber books are my favorite right now ????


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I’m reading the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon, again (this is the fourth time, love these books) and Michelle Obama’s Becoming, which is taking forever because I had cataract surgery this spring and really had trouble reading for several months.


----------



## Knitty1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am readin The Inheritance by Jenny Eclair.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Binzy said:


> I just tried starting All the Light We Cannot See. I had a hard time getting into it. I just finished chemo and am still on oral chemo pills; it has given me awful chemo brain and I have a hard time following things. Maybe I'll give it a try again in a few months as my brain wakes up. I've heard great things about it.


I've never had chemo and I couldn't get into it. It was OK, but the way everyone raved about it, I expected more. I liked The Nightingale by Kristin Hannah so much more than All the Light.


----------



## Northern Mich. knitter (Nov 6, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Absolutely loved All the Light We Cannot See.
> 
> Currently reading The Handmaid's Tale - scratching my head a bit over this one.


Just finished watching season 3 on Starz...it's different, I'll say that for it...but good


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

'So, Anyway........', which is the autobiography of John Cleese. It's hysterical!????


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 2 books going - Johnny Got His Gun, and The Alchemist


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

The Secret Life of Bletchley Park.
I’m still in England and went to the Imperial War Museum in Duxford near Cambridge. I bought some wonderful books about Spitfires, English Ration Book in wartime. Churchill’s Cook book, Churchill’s phrases. Wartime music including Vera Lynn. DVDs of various wartime activities ie., Battle of Britain. I was born in Birmingham and remember so much. Food that wasn’t rationed was wild animals, rabbits, deer, pheasant etc. We lived out in the country so we got more things from the local farmers. My dad bought one thing off the Blackmarket. It was a magenta coloured silk scarf for my mom.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I just finished The Beneficiary by Janny Scott. It was a depressing look at the selfish rich who lived off the ill gotten gains of their ancestors for generations.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

marciawm said:


> My favorite book, Where the Crawdads Sing.


I really liked this too!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Just finished The Color of Water by James MacBride. I recommend this highly.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Navy Families by Debbie MacComber. I have a routine: knit, work on an easy crossword puzzle and knit.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

carolynsue43 said:


> The 5th witness by Micheal Connley. I am s mystery buff. But I listen to audiobook while I knit


I read (I do audio also)Connelly and all the other mystery/thrillers. But now that I've joined a book club I'm reading books I'd never choose and am enjoying them. Just finished The Color of Water by James MacBride. Next book up is Everything Is Illuminated by Jonathan Safran Foer.


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm visiting Commissario Brunetti in Venice, Italy right now 
Have just finished 'The Temptation of forgivenness' and started 'Earthly Remains' by Donna Leon.
She is American but lives in Venice.
I heard that her books are not published in Italian (so that her neighbours don't recognize themselves in the novels )) - but I'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Recent faves: Where the Crawdads Sing, The Bride Test, Where Did You Go, Bernadette?, many Lisa Jackson books.


----------



## Debra2525 (Mar 11, 2019)

Under Currents by Nora Roberts. Could not put it down.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I recently completed 6 of Pam Jenoff's Books, the last one being The Kommandant's Girl and am on to #7. I especially love her books because of the historical background.
> 
> I am curious to know what people are reading - (All Over the World), as I am always looking for my next 'good read', in between knitting.
> 
> Fisherwoman


The Book Discussion section here on KP is a great resource for readers - always lots of suggestions and an authors list maintained by our moderator. You can find it by clicking on Home at the top of the page and scrolling down - if you don't see the section there continue to 'All sections' and scroll down again!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 40 books on reserve at the library and another bunch on my kindle. I just love to read. Bit I need to stop and get back to knitting now that winter is almost here!


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

I am reading Louise Penny's newest book, The Bitter Man. Love this author!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Tender Victory by Taylor Caldwell. I keep re-discovering this wonderful author.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Grantchester fan- the series on PBS....


JudithKnits said:


> I just finished all the Grantchester Mysteries by James Runcie. While the PBS television series Grantchester is based on them, these books, all of which are actually collections of short stories develop some different story lines. Sidney Chambers is still the central character and is just as endearing, but while you might find echoes of some of the television plots, these are more cozies.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Good stories ...read them years ago best of luck with your treatments


knitwitgalaxy said:


> Would you believe?.........
> 
> The Friday night knitting club by Kate Jacobs
> 
> it is a light easy read as I started chemo this morning - I need something like this. Normally I read a mix of biographies fiction & historical base fiction.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

Jefferson Bass, The Inquisitor's Key. This story deals with a mystery involving the Shroud of Turin, and an odd set of bones. Background for the series is based on an actual "body farm". Think, Bones, the TV series.

Mary Higgins Clark, "Where Are You Now". Heroine is determined to find her brother who has been missing for last ten years, but he calls home every year on Mother's Day. 

Both are older but I tend to pick up books I missed over the years.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham's The Reckoning.


Highly recommend!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


Another great one !


----------



## Bitsysmom (Nov 17, 2017)

The Turn of the Key, Ruth Ware. Sure is keeping my attention!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I am reading the Poldark series.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

I just finished (Unfreedom Of Speech) by Mark R. Levin. Great history and very interesting.


----------



## Gillybee (Mar 27, 2015)

My favourite book which I am rereading is AT SEA by Laurie Graham. I love all her books but this on makes me laugh the most.


----------



## field915 (Apr 7, 2018)

EqLady said:


> I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham's The Reckoning.


Excellent book


----------



## Sunflower6 (Mar 27, 2017)

I see Where the Crawdads Sing, Great Small Things and Pillars of the Earth mentioned. They are at the top of my list of favorites that I have read. I just got the sequel to Pillars of the Earth on my kindle but dont know when I'll get to it. I an just finishin Guests on South Battery. i just came home from South Carolina and always try to read a Charleston book while I am there. I am also reading (and listening) to The Zookeepers Wife. I have kg usy discovered how to get audible from the library so enjoy listening when i walk or am knitting something simple. I will be reading The Psyick Book of Deliverance Dane. It is about the Salem witch trials. Has anyobe read it?

Also in a few days i am going to the Downton Abby exhibit in Boston. It is here until the end of the month and then moves to Asheville


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I read "A gentleman in Moscow" sometime in the past year and loved it!

Most recently finished "The tattooist of Auschwitz" and "The librarian of Auschwitz" . Both were good but I liked the second best.


----------



## field915 (Apr 7, 2018)

JTM said:


> JA Jance, David Baldacci, Lee Child, and another half dozen or so authors, any and all of their work that I can get my hands on.


Yes! :sm24:


----------



## field915 (Apr 7, 2018)

The Great Alone Kirsten Hannah.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi - several authors mentioned here are in my top 10 favourites. Lots of mentions here about When the crawdads sing which was a major topic on Book Club Discussion Group here on KP. 
We started some years back when several members who loved mystery/crime/thriller books thought it would be great to discuss and recommend books they loved. If the lead sleuth was knitting even better!
You are most welcome to join us and please do post at any time on "our latest Discussions & Recommendations" section - you can be sure to hear from other KP members. All recommended authors go on our mainAuthors' List - we have over 350 authors - and there is also an author linked section to "our latest D & R". So many other different genres now as well. 
You can find book club either via Home Page or via this link http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-110-1.html It would be great to hear from you.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I listened to the audio book, too, and loved it!


purdygirl said:


> I read a great deal (via audio books so I can STILL KNIT!)...and accidentally stumbled upon BOYS LIFE, by McCammon. Truly one of the best books (stories) I've ever read. Didn't want it to end.
> 
> https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/boys-life-robert-r-mccammon/1100181389#/


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes,...and loved the ending...


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

I loved all of her books


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Christ The Healer by FF Bosworth


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Christ the Healer by F F Bosworth


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I too have read Pam Jenoff's books and love them but now am reading knitting/ crochet patterns... :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: You might like Lilac Girls byMartha Hall Kelly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

D0r15 said:


> Barbara PYM. Interesting books..


Another Pym fan. Brava! If you lived in Chicago, we started a Barbara Pym knitting group.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

shawcountry said:


> I have 2 books going - Johnny Got His Gun, and The Alchemist


Johnny Got His Gun was one of the books that had tremendous influence on my thinking.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Where to start?..sooo many great books...top of my faves?..
Lilac Girls by Martha Hall Kelly
The Nightingale by Kristin Hannah
The Mark of the Lion Trilogy by Francine Rivers
Hawaii by James A. M

BTW, does anyone know the ending of Philippe Gregory’s TIDELANDS?...I had too many things going on, and didn’t get the last hour of my book listened to before it was automatically returned to the library...was good book, mot great, but would still like to know how it all came out...has to go on hold if I try to reborrow,...10 was wait....


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Harlequin romances. Been reading them since I was 15.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

no1girl said:


> I must have read East of Eden twenty times, over the last 60 years, Steinbeck was a genius story teller.


I loved Steinbeck's, The Grapes of Wrath. Wasn't East of Eden a movie at one time? I love the Steinbeck novels that I have read, however, looking through his books in order on the internet I think I need to step up my game and read a few more of his novels.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

thank you all for your input. I have never been disappointed in any books that have been recommended by my fellow KP'ers.


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

I've almost finished THE BLUE TATTOO, true story of Olive Oatman, whose family was killed by Yavapai as the family crossed from Illinois heading to Ca. in the 1850's. Olive and her sister (sister died in captivity) were taken hostage, later traded to the Mohave Indians. She was treated well by the Mohaves, but her brother, who survived the masacre found her after 5 years. Lots of details in this version, told fairly from all sides.
I also just picked up FOSSE!


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

I am going to start The Testament on Audible. I am currently in the middle of Blackwater, which is also very good and the Stephen King trilogy about Mr. Mercedes.


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I just got this one and am looking forward to it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Charlotte80 said:


> I am reading Swimming Lessons the Sequel to Beach House by Mary Alice Monroe. It's about Loggerhead sea turtles, very good .


I will have to check these out--love reading stories about the Loggerhead sea turtles! I am making a list and these are on it!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

dornefeb said:


> Me too, I've got a Jack rea d ghost stories, especially Molly Lee who lived just a half a mile away from me and was considered an witch


Love all of Lee Child's books and have read them all except any recently new ones and I will have to check to see what is new and add it to my list or just go get it!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

The Nightengale by Kristen Hannah - couldn't put it down but had to at times it was so sad.


----------



## JanH (Jun 18, 2011)

I am reading the latest C J Sansom - Tombland. If you like historical fiction this is a must!


----------



## bgjcd (Mar 29, 2012)

I was referring to The Turn of The Key. Looking forward to reading it. Many of the book suggestions I've read, but there are quite a few I haven't. Finishing the murder series by Tana French. Check out Sold on a Monday,. Books buy John Hart - The Last Child and The Hush

City of Girls

Currently reading Last Bus to Wisdom by Ivan Doig

Thank you for all the suggestions


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

SQM said:


> Johnny Got His Gun was one of the books that had tremendous influence on my thinking.


I have only read two chapters, but am enjoying it so far.


----------



## Carolyn18 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anything by Gregg Olsen


----------



## Carolyn18 (Jun 29, 2018)

Anything by Gregg Olsen


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

I listened to All the Light We Cannot See on a long road trip. I too thought it was one of the best books ever. One of these days I'd like to read it, too, because listening to the audio was wonderful but I'd still like to experience it on the page.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Someone on KP recommended Robyn Carr's The View from Alameda Island, but someone had it out of my local library. I decided to read another of Robyn Carr's books - Any Day Now. The main reason I didn't care for it was that it was written in "today's world". What I mean by that is cell phones and FaceBook were referenced, so the reader was reminded what time period the story is set in. Also, it touched on alcoholism and other dependencies. Just not my "cup of tea". I like to read books where you can't tell what era it is set in. I do have The View from Alameda Island now and only just finished Chapter 1. Not sure I'm going to like this one either since it has to do with infidelities in marriages. Maybe some people like reading about that stuff, but not me. My all time favorite book is The Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett.


I love all of Ken Follett's books and have read all of them--great author!


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Luncheon of the Boating Party by Susan Vreeland. A fictionalized (but I think well-researched) story of how Renoir came to create his most famous painting. It really puts you in 19th Century France and the Impressionist movement. And since we were in Paris last year, it kind of takes me back to that special place.


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

I am reading Laura Bush, Spoken from the Heart and Our God by Octavious Winslow. Finished Decision Points by George Bush which was interesting. I also read the newspaper.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Read them both- I think I've read everything by her, and my sister has just joined the turtle ladies at her new home in SC



Charlotte80 said:


> I am reading Swimming Lessons the Sequel to Beach House by Mary Alice Monroe. It's about Loggerhead sea turtles, very good .


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I have just started reading Educated by Tara Westover. There are so many good suggestions here. I wish I had more time for reading but do manage to read before I go to bed every night.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

I read while I knit...love mysteries, thrillers (James Patterson), cozies, and Christian reads...actually just about any book.
Thanks for giving me your favorites....I find an author I haven’t read and read them all...have been an avid reader my entire life ...a great pastime.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Irene Kidney said:


> I don't follow any particular author but tend to read sob stories for some unknown reason or Christian books. I know many of you follow Downton Abbey on tv, did you know they have made a film of it, wonder if or when it will reach USA.


Opens in Us theaters 9/20/19
Supposed to be a tv special the night before- maybe on PBS?


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

longbeachdesigns said:


> The Dressmaker by Kate Alcott


Read it this summer- want to see the movie too


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

MardiSumner said:


> Jan Karon' Mitford series; "A Light In The Window"
> Light, thoughtful & Christian. The main character is Father Tim.
> Wonderful read, hits all your emotions without being sappy.


Loved this series. It would make a great tv series.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

If you are looking for a good story, I highly recommend the Immortalist and the Goldfinch (movie is out this week)


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Igor'sJoy said:


> Someone here recommended Carnegie's Maid. It is good. Just finished Where the Crawdads Sing and highly recommend.


Currently reading. Along with Queen Bee (D Benton Frank) and Oyster Sewing Circle


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

LucyinCanada said:


> I have just started reading Educated by Tara Westover. There are so many good suggestions here. I wish I had more time for reading but do manage to read before I go to bed every night.


EDUCATED was one of the more shocking memoirs I've read. Another unbelievable true story is JUDAS!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

I love history, I'm reading Bitter Fruit By Stephen Schlesinger and Stephen Kinzer is about the Untold story of the American Coup in Guatemala. 

Next in my list is: The True Flag by Stephen Kinzer. Is a look at the rise of American imperialism in the twentieth century. All the power players of the era -- Theodore Roosevelt and Mark Twain among them.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have been reading/ listening to the series of Linda Castillo's books--the Katie Burkholder's series about an Amish girl turned chief of police(excellent books) and I have been reading some of James Grippando's books(I love his mystery thriller books) and finally, I am going to be starting the book, "What Doctors Don't Tell You : The Truth about the Dangers of Modern Medicine" by Lynne McTaggart.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

D0r15 said:


> Barbara PYM. Interesting books..


I have read all her books more than once. Charming.


----------



## gammi (May 8, 2019)

Just finished “The Time Travelers Wife”...before that “Where’s Sylvie”... before that “Girl on the Train”...before that “The Readers if Broken Wheel Recommend”...loved all of them!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

JanH said:


> I am reading the latest C J Sansom - Tombland. If you like historical fiction this is a must!


I really like Samson. I will look for it.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I love to read about other user's likes and dislikes in books. It is truly a diverse world. I am always reading two books at one time - one on my ipad as downloads from the library system and a "real" book at the same time. There are a few "real" book series I buy on Amazon as there are 4 of us in my family who like the same authors so I don't feel like it's a waste of money as we pass them around and share them. My favorite genre is along the lines of Lee Child/Vince Flynn/David Baldacci but I think my taste is far expanded from them. I see Taylor Caldwell mentioned. Have read every one of her books. Love Louise Penny. Have read a Woman of Substance by Barbara Taylor Bradford 5 times. Will probably read it a few more. Really enjoy Jodi Picoult and her research into the subjects of her books. After reading here on KP the recommendation for Robyn Carr's The View from Alameda Island, I downloaded it on my ipad from the library. Read one chapter and said, not wasting my time. Not my subject of interest and the writing style was cumbersome. I really like Alafair Burke also after seeing her recommended here on KP. She hasn’t written many so I keep checking to see if she has a new one out.
I did find a new author that I’m enjoying his style of writing and the story line, William Kent Krueger. I’ve read his first 6 and he only has about 100 more so I have lots of catching up to do. I do like animal stories and did find a new author I really enjoy. I have read her first four and her fifth is to be released soon. Anything about dogs catches my attention.

Anyway, I guess those of us who enjoy reading it doesn't seem to matter as long as the subject holds our interest. I have tried a few times to listen to audio books while knitting but I either lose track of the story line or I flub up my knitting/crocheting project. I do listen to audio books on car trips as I usually travel alone.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love Louise Penny books and can’t wait to read her latest book A Better Man.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

dauntiekay said:


> I loved Steinbeck's, The Grapes of Wrath. Wasn't East of Eden a movie at one time? I love the Steinbeck novels that I have read, however, looking through his books in order on the internet I think I need to step up my game and read a few more of his novels.


James Dean's debut:


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

thank you all for your input. I have never been disappointed in any books that have been recommended by my fellow KP'ers.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

thank you all for your input. I have never been disappointed in any books that have been recommended by my fellow KP'ers.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Solliejp said:


> I am reading Women of Substance for the 3rd time by Barbara Bradford Taylor .❤❤❤❤


My mom was reading this book when she passed away 26 years ago....I still have the book with the bookmark in place where she left it. I had read it too...very good.
Right now I'm reading The Hideaway by Lauren K. Denton, a relatively new author from Alabama whose stories take place in our lovely state. I think I'm going to love it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

NE said:


> The Nightengale by Kristen Hannah - couldn't put it down but had to at times it was so sad.


Gosh, I read Winter Garden by her and it was the saddest, most depressing book I've ever read.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

My latest:

And the Sea Will Tell - Vincent Bugliosi
The Little Bookstore of Big Stone Gap - Wendy Welch
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society - (also a movie available on Netflix)
My Life Among the Underdogs - Tia Torres

Some of my favorite readings are from the monthly Readers Digest magazine. Have always enjoyed that little magazine since way back in the 50s.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

dauntiekay said:


> Love all of Lee Child's books and have read them all except any recently new ones and I will have to check to see what is new and add it to my list or just go get it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> Knitting Paradise. lol


WELL SAID and well read!!! Lol


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am listening to 3 different books. First one is The Other Mrs. Miller by Allison Dickson, the 2nd one is Someone Knows by Lisa Scottoline (but I would NOT recommend that book to anyone. It is her worst book to date), and the 3rd one is Public Secrets by Nora Roberts. 

The Other Mrs. Miller is a psychological thriller. It is slow going in the beginning, but it picks up towards the middle. The 2nd one is something that I cannot even classify. The 3rd one is a mystery/romance novel. I love Nora Roberts.


----------



## nurdle (Aug 28, 2019)

Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. Fantasy book about a man who can harness the power of wind. Pretty good so far, only a few chapters in.


----------



## barbarae (Mar 22, 2017)

Leathal White by J. K. Rowling's other name can't remember what it is, sorry.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Roses and cats said:


> Harlequin romances. Been reading them since I was 15.


My dad used to joke that Mom got her BSC in Nursing from Harlequin Romances.


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

Shell Seekers by Rosamunde Pilcher
Evergreen by Belva Plain
Both are older books but my two favorite!


----------



## nabigt (May 4, 2012)

Just finished The Silent Patient and was a little disappointed. Read Flatshare before that and liked it a lot. Where the Crawdads Sing was great.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ph my gosh!...I forgot to put Grapes of Wrath on my all time favorites list...
Also, all time all time

John Jakes Bicentenniel series....starting number 1..The Bastard....the BEST historical fiction EVER!..many accolades for best research....I tell you, it’s like you live through the Boston Tea Party, he San Francisco Eartquake, the Chicago Fire, the Johnstown Flood,...exciting and absorbing....


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes, Winter Garden and Nightingale had a lot of hard to read things,...but when I read about the different war times r the settlers, it just makes me more respectful and more grateful for what people before us have suffered, willingly, and not...and that I live in this country...especially the occupied countries...incredibly hard for them during those periods...


----------



## s8834 (May 18, 2017)

Havereadher books they are a great read.


----------



## s8834 (May 18, 2017)

Knitting clubs books are good reads. I also like James Patterson,and Danielle steel,Debbie Mccomber.all great authors


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I have gotten through a few books lately I often listen to books while knitting. Free app-Overdrive

Yarn Whisper by Clara Parkes Very fun and amusing. She now lives in Maine.I LOL several times.

Empty Mansions by Bill Dedman. A good story of ol mone, extravagance and oddity.

In the Heart of the SEA The Tragedy of the Whaleship the Essex by Nathanial Philbrick I was surprised how much I liked this.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Have you read Rosamund Pilcher‘s winter solstice? Also an older book but stays in my mind is very very good


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Ph my gosh!...I forgot to put Grapes of Wrath on my all time favorites list...
> Also, all time all time
> 
> John Jakes Bicentenniel series....starting number 1..The Bastard....the BEST historical fiction EVER!..many accolades for best research....I tell you, it's like you live through the Boston Tea Party, he San Francisco Eartquake, the Chicago Fire, the Johnstown Flood,...exciting and absorbing....


I so agree with both statements. I have given away so very many books; but have certainly held on to the John Jakes series with the anticipation of reading them all again. They are just waiting on the shelf of my tv stand. Must get started one of these days. 
I've re-read Grapes of Wrath many times and no doubt will read it again sometime. I have also read A Woman of Substance a few times; And the Sea Will Tell; Of Mice and Men..........so many good books that will live forever. e.g. Thomas Hardy's Tess of d'Urbervilles.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Reading Knife by Jo Nesbo and listening to The Chemist by Stephenie Meyer..


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Interested in non-fiction? Just finished, a marvelous book about the origins of our civilization: The Birth of Art in Greece, Edition Gallimard. The proto-history of Greek art 3000- 1100 BC.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Did you like Unsheltered. I usually like Kingsolver books but have heard mixed reviews


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thirteen is a good read: The cover says "The Killer isn't on trial, he's on the jury." Gives you an idea. Just finished My Dearly Beloved, a good story about two ministers and their wives who ultimately co-minister a church. An examination of faith, or lack of it in one instance. Not preachy or "denominational," but very interesting.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

knitcat777 said:


> EDUCATED was one of the more shocking memoirs I've read. Another unbelievable true story is JUDAS!


I will have to check out Judas but may need to read a lighter book after I finish this one. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

A slightly different venue - "These is My Words" - An amazing fictional biography of Agnes Pryne who covered the west in a wagon train with her folks and is written like a diary. Sounds a bit tame - anything but, gritty and tough, it grabs hold and i read it in one sitting. She was one tough lady who I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of. The story stays with you.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Moby Dick


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Half way through Furious Hours: Murder, Fraud and the Last Trial of Harper Lee ( https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/43205960-furious-hours ) very good. Thank you to whoever previously recommended on KP.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Isn't getting lost in a great book one of life's joys along with knitting?


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

I lover her books. I have read them all. I am reading now Searching for Sylvie Lee by Jean Kwok. I am enjoying it.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Death at La Fenice, by Donna Leon
First time reading this author, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I recently completed 6 of Pam Jenoff's Books, the last one being The Kommandant's Girl and am on to #7. I especially love her books because of the historical background.
> 
> I am curious to know what people are reading - (All Over the World), as I am always looking for my next 'good read', in between knitting.
> 
> Fisherwoman


As a respite from superb non fiction about resistance in France during the war, I read some Raeanne Thayne, romances but with people I liked so much. Also Robyn Carr.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pazzanop said:


> Elephant Company.https://www.amazon.com/Elephant-Company-Inspiring-Unlikely-Animals/dp/0812981650/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


Haven't read it but plan to read Elephant whisperer.


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Love Grantchester.



JudithKnits said:


> I just finished all the Grantchester Mysteries by James Runcie. While the PBS television series Grantchester is based on them, these books, all of which are actually collections of short stories develop some different story lines. Sidney Chambers is still the central character and is just as endearing, but while you might find echoes of some of the television plots, these are more cozies.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

barbarae said:


> Leathal White by J. K. Rowling's other name can't remember what it is, sorry.


Robert Galbraith - did you read the three that preceded that one? All of them good and you get to know Cormoran Strike very well through the series. Hoping there is another in the series.


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Ph my gosh!...I forgot to put Grapes of Wrath on my all time favorites list...
> Also, all time all time
> 
> John Jakes Bicentenniel series....starting number 1..The Bastard....the BEST historical fiction EVER!..many accolades for best research....I tell you, it's like you live through the Boston Tea Party, he San Francisco Eartquake, the Chicago Fire, the Johnstown Flood,...exciting and absorbing....


Oh! I had forgotten all about the John Jakes series. Great books!!! I couldn't read them fast enough and started the next in the series as fast as I could. I'm thinking I'm going to have to reread them. So much history mixed in with the stories he built around them.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


I thoroughly enjoyed this book too.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

BECOMING by Michelle Obama


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

All of those and more. How about A Tree Grows In Brooklyn? and any thing by Anna Quinlin,


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I love Kingsolver books but Unsheltered would not be my favorite.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

knittingbee said:


> All of those and more. How about A Tree Grows In Brooklyn? and any thing by Anna Quinlin,


I read A Tree Grows in Brooklyn years ago; and recently re-read it. Love that book. The movie was pretty good too; I saw the 1974 version.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Bitter Almonds by laurence Cosse

julie


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Debi3735 said:


> Where the crawdads sing, wonderful


me too


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Vendetta in Death by J. D. Robb (aka Nora Roberts) this is the 49th book in her In Death series.
And an all time favorite for great laughs is Jana Deleone, her Fortune series. If you like to belly laugh you'll thoroughly enjoy this 15 book series.


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes!Shell Seekers also


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

SusaBelle43 said:


> Have you read Rosamund Pilcher's winter solstice? Also an older book but stays in my mind is very very good


Shell Seekers was very good also!


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

pb9759 said:


> I so agree with both statements. I have given away so very many books; but have certainly held on to the John Jakes series with the anticipation of reading them all again. They are just waiting on the shelf of my tv stand. Must get started one of these days.
> I've re-read Grapes of Wrath many times and no doubt will read it again sometime. I have also read A Woman of Substance a few times; And the Sea Will Tell; Of Mice and Men..........so many good books that will live forever. e.g. Thomas Hardy's Tess of d'Urbervilles.


Woman of Substance was another favorite


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm almost done with, "The Art of Detection", by Laurie R. King. Very good, Library book. I like when you ask what we are reading now, I get all kinds of names for books to check out. Thanks for sharing. Reita


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

U P Sue said:


> Woman of Substance was another favorite


Evergreen by Belva Plain was great. It's an older book, maybe 30 years ago.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

All The Light We Cannot See is also one of the best books I have ever read....and stunningly haunting and beautiful!!!!
julie


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I am listening to The Trial of Lizzie Borden by Cara Robertson while I knit. And I am ashamed???? to say that I knew all about what went on at Bletchley Park for oh so many years now. My father was a member of the OSS (Office Of Strategic Services ... The Original CIA) and his best friend was a code breaker at Bletchley Park. During the Korean Campaign when they both were in the Navy together they met and found out that they both had the same hometown. But my father's friend didn't have any family so they both took leave together and came to our house. After a few beers and it just being the two of them and a rug rat they began discussing WWII and what they did during it. Well, they never noticed me crawl into the room, drain the beer glasses and listen to their war stories. I found out here recently that no one was supposed to know what went on at Bletchley Park and it shocked me. I had known for years and since no one brought it up, I just didn't talk about it.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

Trout23

I thibk you're about the first person I've seen here from SD. Unless I've forgotten lol. I'm in Rapid, where are you?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been reading the Poldark series. I have gotten as far as the show has gotten and stopped - for now.


----------



## carlamwest (Jul 18, 2017)

nurdle said:


> Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. Fantasy book about a man who can harness the power of wind. Pretty good so far, only a few chapters in.


That is not usually my type of book but a friend recommended it and I flew right thru it! Loved it. There's a part 2 which I haven't read and if you Google the author there's "supposed" to be a part 3 in the works that people have been waiting forever for and are very angry lol!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

KOONTZ/ SEIZE THE NIGHT


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

nurdle said:


> Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. Fantasy book about a man who can harness the power of wind. Pretty good so far, only a few chapters in.


I love Patrick Rothfuss. I have read two of the KINGKILLER CHRONICLES. 
THE NAME OF THE WIND
THE WISE MAN'S FEAR
and am awaiting the third which I think has been released:
THE DOORS OF STONE
This is fantasy fiction. If you don't care for this genre don't bother. I read a bit of everything.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

The Genius of Birds. Explains why the small brains of birds are not comparable to mammals huge brains. Am really enjoying this book.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My favorite books to read are mysteries. Unfortunately, I had to quit reading a few years ago to have more time for my other crafts. I may start reading one of my mysteries when I have my upcoming surgery.


----------



## kanky (Feb 18, 2017)

NonzNitZen said:


> Just finished East of Eden by John Steinbeck. Great! Am reading Flight of the Sparrow by Amy Belding Brown. It's a novel of early America. Love historic novels!


Thank you so much for mentioning Flight of the Sparrow. I've had it on my Kindle so long I forgot all about it. For book club this month we're reading the nonfiction Mayflower by Nathaniel Philbrick. I think this will be a nice read-along.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Moby Dick


I read it as a teenager and read it again in my senior years. I agree....one of the greats. I am rereading many classics. What a difference a reading as a youngster versus reading as a person who has experienced life.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Laujob said:


> The Genius of Birds. Explains why the small brains of birds are not comparable to mammals huge brains. Am really enjoying this book.


I will look for it. Thanks.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Grisby said:


> Interested in non-fiction? Just finished, a marvelous book about the origins of our civilization: The Birth of Art in Greece, Edition Gallimard. The proto-history of Greek art 3000- 1100 BC.


Unlikely my library has it but I will check.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

Currently caught up in WWII.
Halfway through Lilac Girls. Wanted to get out my editing pen for the first several pages, but am now really enjoying it. Pretty horrifying.


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I will try it again too. It was so highly recommended to me by several people, but I couldn't work up any enthusiasm for it. I'm glad you encouraged me again.


----------



## possumlj (Nov 26, 2018)

Books by Barbara Kingsolver, hooray.
Travel books by Paul Theroux - his early books, I haven't enjoyed his later books. I enjoyed The Patagonia Express and The Great Railway Bazaar. Also The Mosquito Coast


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

luree said:


> While recovering from shoulder replacement surgery, I read a lot of Debbie McComber's books.


Can I ask you how your shoulder surgery went, I am a future candidate for shoulder replacement surgery. Thank you.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

marg 123 said:


> Knitting Paradise. lol


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

possumlj said:


> Books by Barbara Kingsolver, hooray.
> Travel books by Paul Theroux - his early books, I haven't enjoyed his later books. I enjoyed The Patagonia Express and The Great Railway Bazaar. Also The Mosquito Coast


I enjoyed Paul Theroux's travel books and a few of his novels.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

I hate to hear that you’ve stopped reading because of crafts...get hooked up to your library through Hoopla, Libby and Overdrive...all free apps,...set your filter for audio,...they download to your device and BOOM,...your reading AND CRAFTING....
MYSTERIES...THE WINE COUNTRY SERIES BY Ellen Crosby?...so good...first one...The Merlot Murders....


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Where the Crawdads Sing…. and if you like that one, my sister also recommends: The Book Woman of Troublesome Creek" by Linda Holmes .Rosie Project… by Graeme Simsion
... ”Dumplin” by Julie Murphy….


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Ricia said:


> The Wife by Alafair Burke - this is not the Glen Close movie.


Have you read any of her father's books--James Lee Burke? If you like mysteries, his are wonderful. He just wallows around in all those lovely words.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've recently started to listen to books whilst I knit....I haven't looked through all the lists as yet if what is available but will gradually look 

I really enjoyed reading (a few months back) all the Barbara Taylor Bradford A woman of substance series again...I've read a few times and really enjoy everytime I must look to see if they are available on audio


----------



## michie14 (Sep 17, 2018)

Just finished “beneath the Scarlett sky”


----------



## michie14 (Sep 17, 2018)

Before that i read “educated”


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Bill Nye's Everything All at Once, How to Unleash your Inner Nerd

He is very insightful, funny and just as in his TV shows, he makes any subject approachable and easy to understand.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Just finished “The Widows of Malabar Hill” by Sujata Massey. You get an insight into life in India during 1916-1921.
Waiting to get a library copy of “My Grandmother Asked Me to Tell You She’s Sorry” by Fredrik Backman. He is also the author of “A Man Called Ove”, which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Don’t know if anyone’s mentioned these books (????????‍♀ Sorry didn’t read the whole thread), but if you need to give your brain a rest and want some literary junk food, I plowed through a delicious, funny trilogy this summer. It starts with Crazy, Rich Asians (book that the movie was based on) and continues with the characters lives through the next two books. Kevin Kwan is the author.
I will read almost anything in print, so I am not ashamed to say that at least once a year I break from my “well regarded” reads to literary junk books. Absolutely perfect for summer and travel reading or for whenever you need a brain break.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

One of my favorite authors is Debbie macComber. In fact, the first book I read of hers made me decide to learn to knit.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Yarned and Dangerous by Sadie Hartwell


----------



## margaretjo (Sep 10, 2019)

I just finished reading ORPHAN TRAIN by Kline. It is a gripping book. Before that I read THE LILAC GIRLS by Martha Kelly. Set in WWII, it was an excellent read.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

The Count of Monte Cristo - full version


----------



## knitcat777 (Sep 11, 2018)

pemil said:


> One of my favorite authors is Debbie macComber. In fact, the first book I read of hers made me decide to learn to knit.


I loved her books that incorporated a knitting theme!!!


----------



## margaretjo (Sep 10, 2019)

Three of my all-time favorites are UNBROKEN by Hillenbrand and of course WHERE THE CRAWDADS SING by Owens and an old favorite by Gaskin LYNMARRA LEGACY. I must not forget Archer's KANE AND ABEL . Three for younger readers that everyone would enjoy are SHILOH by Phyllis Reynolds Naylor, ANNE OF GREEN GABLES by L. M. Montgomery and BRIDGE to TERABITHIA by K. Paterson.


----------



## margaretjo (Sep 10, 2019)

I loved THe Shellseekers and Evergreen!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

The Turn of the Key by Ruth Ware ~ just started it. :sm11:


----------



## knittinginahotclimate (Sep 11, 2019)

One of my favorite things is to listen to audiobooks while knitting. I just finished My Sister the Serial Killer by Oyinkan Braithwaite. I'm working my way thru the Darynda Jones series and recently checked out The Sentence is Death by Anthony Horowitz. I'm also reading political philosophy for a class (a complete 180°)!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just finished Oysterville Sewing Circle
Really enjoyed that one!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

malem said:


> Don't know if anyone's mentioned these books (????????‍♀ Sorry didn't read the whole thread), but if you need to give your brain a rest and want some literary junk food, I plowed through a delicious, funny trilogy this summer. It starts with Crazy, Rich Asians (book that the movie was based on) and continues with the characters lives through the next two books. Kevin Kwan is the author.
> I will read almost anything in print, so I am not ashamed to say that at least once a year I break from my "well regarded" reads to literary junk books. Absolutely perfect for summer and travel reading or for whenever you need a brain break.


I tried Crazy rich Asians but it just didn't grab me enough to keep going when "Where the crawdads sing" finally came available to me.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"The Sound Of Glass" by Karen White..very good!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Love this series. Must get this latest one.



The Reader said:


> A Better Man by Louise Penny


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

WendyMargaret said:


> The Transcriptionist: A Novel by Amy Rowland's. Very dark but redeeming. I recommend it for those who like something different.


I agree. This one really kept my interest all the way.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

PatK27 said:


> I love mysteries, police novels, medical mysteries.
> Right now reading Connections in Death by J.F Robb. Futuristic police novel. Some romance thrown in


I'm on the same page as you with my choices!


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

Then you would love...Little Bitty Lies by Mary Kay Andrews......I had to stop and read sections to my husband to share the humor,...mind you, the situation wasn’t funny,...but the funny spin was hilarious...


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Leadership: In Turbulent Times by Doris Kearns Goodwin

And, no, it isn’t about current events! The book’s focus is on 4 previous Presidents: Lincoln, Teddy Roosevelt, FDR, and Lyndon Johnson. Very easy read and enlightening as to what was important to each of these men as they governed.

I’m also reading: The Masterpiece by Fiona Davis. The story is about the art school that was housed in the Grand Central Station and efforts to preserve this glorious building.


----------



## whale watcher (Aug 30, 2017)

bmeredith101 said:


> I won't read books with the "f" word sprinkled through, bad enough sitting in a fast food restaurant near a bunch on young people
> I also don't need graphic sex or gratuitous violence - Guess I've become an old prude
> But there are some excellent series without either ~
> 
> ...


I am with you....they do not have to be peppered with "foul language" to be good books!


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

Eden 666 the knowledge of good and evil by Dr Joye Jeffries Pugh,
Apollyon Rising 2012: The Lost Symbol Found and the Final Mystery of the Great Seal Revealed by Thomas Horn,
The Witness of the Stars by E.W. Bullinger
The Holy Bible, KJV.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

ckmc said:


> The Oysterville Sewing Circle by Susan Wiggs. Not too far into it yet.


I have vacationed in Oyserville many times, I'm going to have to read this! I'm number 70 on the library waiting list!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Doriseve said:


> The Secret Life of Bletchley Park.
> I'm still in England and went to the Imperial War Museum in Duxford near Cambridge. I bought some wonderful books about Spitfires, English Ration Book in wartime. Churchill's Cook book, Churchill's phrases. Wartime music including Vera Lynn. DVDs of various wartime activities ie., Battle of Britain. I was born in Birmingham and remember so much. Food that wasn't rationed was wild animals, rabbits, deer, pheasant etc. We lived out in the country so we got more things from the local farmers. My dad bought one thing off the Blackmarket. It was a magenta coloured silk scarf for my mom.


Can you get to Chartwell in Kent which is Churchill's home. Such an evocative place one expects to bump into him at any moment!

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/chartwell


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyMargaret said:


> I really like Samson. I will look for it.


It's the last in the series I believe as he is seriously ill but in remission when he wrote this one. I've read all of them so far apart from this one as, inevitably, there is a very long queue for it at the library! Fabulous series of books which my husband and I loved and have recommended to so many who have also much enjoyed them.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

It's due out on Sept 20 here in NH.



Irene Kidney said:


> I don't follow any particular author but tend to read sob stories for some unknown reason or Christian books. I know many of you follow Downton Abbey on tv, did you know they have made a film of it, wonder if or when it will reach USA.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

The Keeper Of Lost Things by Ruth Hogan. A nice story.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

beanscene said:


> It's the last in the series I believe as he is seriously ill but in remission when he wrote this one. I've read all of them so far apart from this one as, inevitably, there is a very long queue for it at the library! Fabulous series of books which my husband and I loved and have recommended to so many who have also much enjoyed them.


Yes, I have recommended him to many as well. I am sorry to learn he is ill.


----------



## michie14 (Sep 17, 2018)

Anyone going to see the movie Downton Abbey next weekend? Going with a group who already bought tickets. So excited


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

JudithKnits said:


> I just finished all the Grantchester Mysteries by James Runcie. While the PBS television series Grantchester is based on them, these books, all of which are actually collections of short stories develop some different story lines. Sidney Chambers is still the central character and is just as endearing, but while you might find echoes of some of the television plots, these are more cozies.


I, too, have read them all. Daisy Coolam, who wrote the PBS series really went off the rails with Sidney. I realize sensationalism courts viewers, but some of those story lines were pretty raunchy, unlike the Runcie books. I think Sidney's character could have been so much more for folks who aren't familiar with the books.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Currently I'm reading FLAME TREES OF THIKA by Elspeth Huxley. It's one of several books about her childhood in Africa shortly after the Boer War. It's very interesting. I'm on the list at the library for Margaret Atwood's TESTIMENTS...her sequel to THE HANDMAID'S TALE.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Currently I'm reading FLAME TREES OF THIKA by Elspeth Huxley. It's one of several books about her childhood in Africa.


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

knit4zen said:


> I've read the entire series, wonderful, just makes you feel good. I have them to my sister to read. She expressed it best, "after I finish a book, I hug it".


I have listened to this entire series on audiobooks (many times if you can believe that) and love the series. The reader does a great job.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

So many great books and SO LITTLE time!! Thanks for all the suggestions, Ladies.


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't read, as I'm always knitting. But I listen to Audibles ...
Just finished "The Wild Inside" by Christine Carbo (murder mistery).
Now I'm starting "The Forgetting Moon" by Brian Lee Durfee - not
my usual kind of book, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

The readers for Audible are wonderful,....with my vision, I have to read audio,...but I am blessed to have BARD...and the IPad ZOOM feature...I have to say, the readers on BAD are even better than AUDIBLEA...just thinking of Outlander series....the reader s fantastic.....(BARD is the library program Braille and Audio Reading Downloads...a department of the Library of Congress,...and each state,... The motto is “so that all might read”...if you know anyone who wants to read, but cannot because of low vision or inability to hold a book or turn pages, please introduce them to BARD, it’s wonderful)I have been a member for over 40 years,... have Stargardt’s.....


----------



## Miss Ellie (Oct 3, 2011)

I just finished reading Eleanor Oliphant is Perfectly Fine. I loved it. Beautifully written and interesting believable characters. It kept me guessing right to the end - and was still a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Reading Swan Song and In Cold Blood both. for the second time. Where the Crawdads Sing is on my list too.


----------



## michie14 (Sep 17, 2018)

Just finished Daisy Jones & The Six


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just started Flight Behavior by Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## margaretjo (Sep 10, 2019)

Has anyone read When the Owl Cries by Jones?


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I just finished All the Light We Cannot See, a Pulitzer prize winner and one of the best books I have ever read. I have just start Grisham's The Reckoning.


I read this earlier in the summer, it was highly recommended.

I did not like it at all!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

carlamwest said:


> I always read more than a book at a time. I habe 4 going right now.
> 
> House Rules Jodi Picoult
> 
> ...


I loved House Rules by Jodi Picoult, anything I have read of hers I loved.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I recommend the Oysterville Sewing Circle by Susan Wiggs. The book is not about what the title would imply. It is a story for women, about women and the cut throat fashion business as well as a topic that affects women all over the world, domestic violence. It is not gritty, but is handled with grace and compassion.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

maisyb said:


> Good stories ...read them years ago best of luck with your treatments


Thank you, next Monday is 2nd chemo & 1st radiotherapy!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

gammi said:


> Just finished "The Time Travelers Wife"...before that "Where's Sylvie"... before that "Girl on the Train"...before that "The Readers if Broken Wheel Recommend"...loved all of them!


I read the girl on the train, different, I think it was over hyped!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> Thirteen is a good read: The cover says "The Killer isn't on trial, he's on the jury." Gives you an idea. Just finished My Dearly Beloved, a good story about two ministers and their wives who ultimately co-minister a church. An examination of faith, or lack of it in one instance. Not preachy or "denominational," but very interesting.


I forgot about "Thirteen" it was brilliant


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Chocolatechips said:


> Currently I'm reading FLAME TREES OF THIKA by Elspeth Huxley. It's one of several books about her childhood in Africa.


We visited Thika several years ago, think it was where the old Jonny Weismuller "Tarzan" films were made.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> I read this earlier in the summer, it was highly recommended.
> 
> I did not like it at all!


I am, also, reading this book--All the Light We Cannot See". I would say it reads a little like the Anne Frank book, The Diary of a Young Girl. I still have a ways to go in the book, but I find it rather interesting.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I enjoyed The Colour of Water All The Light We Cannot See & Where The Crawdads Sing. Just finished The Silent Patient by Alex Michaelides not my usual kind of book but couldn’t put it down in spite of some bad language


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

Good question. Getting lots of good ideas. Thank you


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got Michael Connelly's newest, The Night Fire, but haven't started it yet. Will read it this weekend.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

Love Connoly, but will wait for paperback. Just finished "The Witch Elm." Mesmerizing.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Micheal Connelly, has new books??? I will have to see if my library has any of them--thanks for the heads up! The Witch Elm looks good too, but I have a couple books that I am working on finishing, such as John Grisham's new book, The Reckoning, so far it is pretty good.
Love this posting--thanks ladies!!!


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

This topic should go on chit chat.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

Halfway through We Are Called to Rise by Laura McBride. One of those books written in first person from the perspective of four different characters. Set in Las Vegas, Nevada. I recommend this book.


----------



## Tax_Lady (Oct 2, 2012)

The Chain.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Tax_Lady said:


> The Chain.


The Chain by Adrian McKinty-- Oh my, this one really does look good--got it on my list!!!


----------

